# Music in a fur? flash



## Gear the Wolf (Mar 23, 2010)

so i stumbled on Jasen Tamiia EgoMEME Spectacular (might have mispelled) a flash. Yeah.

But! there were a few songs I found catchy, or outright liked alot. Might anyone be able to identify all the songs?

I'm not sure if im able to post the link here, I have it saved cause I didnt wanna forget to look for the music :3 

 but here it is:   http://www.boomspeed.com/nitzguy464/JasenFlash.swf


----------



## IT! (Mar 23, 2010)

i was thining about making a furry related song... any ideas for lyrics?


----------



## Gear the Wolf (Mar 24, 2010)

No idea, off the top of my head to be honest. I picked up fruity loops recently but i cant make heads or tails of the program at all.
 Off topic or the win~

Might you (or anyone) recognize the music in that flash posted previously?


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 25, 2010)

that thing might give someone seizures @_@


----------



## Browder (Mar 25, 2010)

I want my time back.


----------

